# Media Player und x264 codec



## Another (15. November 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich bin derweil mit einigen anderen daran, kurze Filme auf einer Homepage via Media Player (der dort integriert ist) als stream zu veröffentlichen, doch wir haben ein Problem. Er kommt mit codecs wie DivX und xvid soweit klar, doch will man ein Video mit dem x264 codec auf ihn abspielen, streikt er und man bekommt nur ein schwarzes Bild.

Ich selbst habe mit der Materie (in HP's einbinden, etc) nicht viel am Hut, doch bin mit den anderen auf der Suche nach einer Lösung des Problems. Die Sache ist nämlich, einige Videos können wir nachträglich nicht mehr neu mit einem anderen codec rausrendern, da einige der unkomprimierten Dateien nicht mehr vorhanden sind und wir es nicht doppelt-komprimieren wollen.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Danke für jede Hilfe, Another


----------



## chmee (24. November 2006)

Das Problem ist natürlich, dass sich x264 (GPL-Version von H264/Mpeg4AVC) noch nicht auf
breiter Front durchgesetzt hat.

Läuft denn die Datei bei Euch ? Auch über HTTP-Zugriff ? Welche Größe hat sie ?
Ist die Qualität so gut, dass ein Neukomprimieren nicht bemerkt wird ?

mfg chmee


----------

